# MANILA | New Senate of The Philippines Building | 12 fl x 4 | U/C



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

*New Senate of The Philippines Building [12F|gov]*
*@ Bonifacio Blvd, Bonifacio South, Navy Village, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*Scale Model:*

















*Location:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



gulp01 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## SC_00 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nakaka-excite ito, standout talaga yung design!!


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

*blueprintmag*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

*aecom_design*


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

^^ ^^



> *New Senate of The Philippines Building [12F|gov]*
> *@ Bonifacio Blvd, Bonifacio South, Navy Village, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Ground breaking ceremony


_03|20|2019_










*upscalecondosph*


----------



## ShotaroCao04 (Aug 22, 2017)

Current number of Senators = 24

Pero in New Session Hall the number of seats for senator is 72


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

> *aecom_design*
> This week, we celebrated the official groundbreaking of Bagong Senado - the Philippine Senate building in Manila. AECOM's winning design for the new Senate building is centered around four identical towers, signifying the four pillars of democracy: justice, equality, freedom and representation.











*aecom_design*


----------



## ShotaroCao04 (Aug 22, 2017)

UPDATES???


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*U/C*


drawbobo said:


> Senators attend the first concrete pouring at the construction site of the new Senate building in Fort Bonifacio, Taguig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roydex (Dec 11, 2012)

I want to vlog this even if it's still at ground zero status


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

March 2020 update 



ajosh821 said:


> *Freind Lmer*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Taken today from Skyway (with yellow t-cranes), as the rebars and were visible already.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*12/01/2022 *- *Neb Andro*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*12/29/2022 *- update by @johnrob15












johnrob15 said:


> December 29, 2022


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

The_Mango said:


> December 21 2022


----------

